# Simple lotion recipe?



## Obsidian (Jul 17, 2013)

My mom wants to make lotion and I need help getting a recipe for her. I know the process for making it but I can't find a easy to understand recipe.
She only wants to make a couple cups or so with mainly almond oil and grapeseed oil, we also have olive oil and coconut oil.
I have e-wax, germeben II-e and isopropyl myristate (not sure about using this).
Finished product should be thicker but not too greasy, if that makes any sense. Mom doesn't like thin, watery lotions.
I would really appreciate any help and it would be fantastic if I could get weights instead of percents, math makes my brain hurt.


----------



## lsg (Jul 17, 2013)

Chose the video Lotionmaking 101: How to Make Lotion in this link:



http://web.archive.org/web/20110716100633/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/formulary.html


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a basic one and informative info. for you. I personally try to stay away from parabens and don't use phenonip in my lotion but there are some who don't mind parabens I'm sure. It's just a personal preference but thought I'd mention they do have it in their recipe towards the bottom of the article. Either way.. basic info for lotion.  
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/talk-it-out-tuesday-all-things-lotion/


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help, we made a nice batch of grape seed oil and almond oil lotion today. It's scented with honey almond and is quite nice, its a tad oily but it soaks in pretty well and leaves you very soft.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 17, 2013)

Give it a day or two then see if the greasy/oily feeling is less. At least that's what I find to be true for my lotions. I would think the grapeseed and almond combo would not be too greasy overall. 

It's great that you can enjoy this hobby with your mom, Obsidian! My mom lives about 5 hours away, and I miss her company and the pleasure of doing things with her.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the best resource I have found.  She has lots of hints about how to make lotions thicker or thinner, best safe practices (heating and holding ingredients, preservative use), etc.  

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/01/making-basic-lotion.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link Judy, it has a lot of good info.
It was nice making the lotion with mom, I'm lucky that my whole family is near by. Gramma showed up just as we were bottling the lotion so she got to take some home. My daughter is moving back here too, in fact she is on the way right now. I'm hoping I can get her interested in some kind of bath or cosmetic making, she really needs a hobby.


----------



## lsg (Jul 18, 2013)

You might try adding some tapioca starch to the lotion next time.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 18, 2013)

judymoody said:


> This is the best resource I have found. She has lots of hints about how to make lotions thicker or thinner, best safe practices (heating and holding ingredients, preservative use), etc.
> 
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/01/making-basic-lotion.html
> 
> Enjoy!


 
This is the blog that I use for all of my lotion info.  I just made one of her basic lotion recipes this week and it came out perfect.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 19, 2013)

lsg said:


> You might try adding some tapioca starch to the lotion next time.



I was thinking about this. How much do you use and when do you add it?


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 19, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks for the help, we made a nice batch of grape seed oil and almond oil lotion today. It's scented with honey almond and is quite nice, its a tad oily but it soaks in pretty well and leaves you very soft.




Cornstarch will take the oily feel away and leave a silky feeling on the skin. About 2 tsp per pound to start.  Mix it in when it starts to cool.


----------

